# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Tips on Falling Asleep Fast

## TweaK

I've compiled a little list on tips how to fall asleep fast.
Usually, I fall asleep super fast, but in vacations I hardly have any physical activities (it's unfair: one day I have super much physical activity and a lot of days I have nearly none, repeat) and thus sometimes it takes over an hour to fall asleep (which is too long imho).
Therefore, I wanted to create a little list of things I could do without a lot of physical activity (Except for  ::arrow::  Exercise!, I know..) to still fall asleep within 30 minutes, preferably within 15.

*Tips on falling asleep fast:*

 ::arrow::  Drink warm Milk
I've heard people say normal milk works just as well but my sources say warm milk works a lot better. Either way: Milk! It's nature's way of a sleeping pill.

 ::arrow::  Exercise! 
Physical activities tire the body (dúh?) which allows you to fall asleep fast.

 ::arrow::  _Warning: Drugs >__>_ - Marijuana and Alcohol.
I quit smoking marijuana but everytime I did, falling asleep took me 30 seconds. Same with being drunk, or close to being drunk (the difference is that Alcohol actually does NOT mess with my dream recall; In fact, my DR is awesome when I was drunk the previous night, and my dreams are SUPER weird. Marijuana is sure to destroy your DR. And another difference is I didnt quit drinking  :Hi baby: )

 ::arrow::  Valerian Root
This little plant or whatever it is, is *very calming*. It's not a sleeping pill (except for "natural" sleeping pills such as warm milk, sleeping pills cause Delta sleep, which causes.. hardly any DR). You can buy these calming pills at your local drugstore (probably), be sure to check the ingredients and see if it says Valerian Root. If it does, then that's the one you should get.

 ::arrow::  Shower
Some people say a warm shower, some people say a cold shower. Here's my theory:
- Warm showers relax. This causes you to fall asleep faster.
- Cold showers make you cold, and thus it "drains" a lot of energy to keep you warm. It tires you out, physically.

 ::arrow::  Masturbate / Sex
Another natural sleeping pill + it's physical activity. 'Nuff said.

 ::arrow::  Alphabet game
The alphabet game. Basically, you find a name (related to something specific, e.g. movies, games, whatever) for every letter in the Alphabet. E.g. for movies: 
A: Alien, B: Big Fish, C: Charlie and the choc..., etc. Repeat this a couple of times and you'll fall asleep.

 ::arrow::  Meditation
Meditation is a very relaxing thing. You can find enough topics on meditation here probably.  :smiley: 

 ::arrow::  Sleep induction preset Bwgen
Download BWGen, write the Sleep Induction preset to a WAV file with the "Play to .wav" option, [convert it to mp3 if neccessary] and put it on your mp3 player/iPod/Zen thingy. Plug in your earphones and listen to it until you fall asleep. The preset is 30 minutes, so you *should* fall asleep within 30 minutes.

 ::arrow::  Putting your mind to sleep tutorial

Good luck guys.

----------


## kaotic169

Last night I took my first conscious attempt at dream recall and I got 3 1/2 dreams... Which is more that I ever remembered when I didn't know what dream recall was... I repeatedly said to myself in my head while falling asleep " I will wake up after every dream and remember"... It worked wonders... But some of these techniques wouldn't allow you to do that... It was kinda weird too because I have become lucid many times before discovering what lucid dreaming was... But last night, 2 or 3 of those dreams were pretty far out there and I didn't become lucid... I think it's because I wasn't conscious enough in the dream, because I remember 2 of the dreams perfectly and it seems as if I wasn't even in it... Meh... I was really tired when I went to bed ( at 2 a.m. ), that's prob. why.
[Edit] Make that 4, just remembered some of another dream where I got a second job... That's all I remember though... So I count that as another 1/2 dream lol.....

----------


## TweaK

> _Originally posted by kaotic169_
> *Last night I took my first conscious attempt at dream recall and I got 3 1/2 dreams... Which is more that I ever remembered when I didn't know what dream recall was... I repeatedly said to myself in my head while falling asleep " I will wake up after every dream and remember"... It worked wonders... But some of these techniques wouldn't allow you to do that... It was kinda weird too because I have become lucid many times before discovering what lucid dreaming was... But last night, 2 or 3 of those dreams were pretty far out there and I didn't become lucid... I think it's because I wasn't conscious enough in the dream, because I remember 2 of the dreams perfectly and it seems as if I wasn't even in it... Meh... I was really tired when I went to bed ( at 2 a.m. ), that's prob. why.
> [Edit] Make that 4, just remembered some of another dream where I got a second job... That's all I remember though... So I count that as another 1/2 dream lol.....*



This is not about Dream Recall but about falling asleep as fast as possible when you're not physically tired (At all).  :tongue2:

----------


## kaotic169

oh yeah, my bad

----------


## Gawain

::wtf2:: 


Anyways, I still say that a bat to the head and asprin in the morning is possibly my favorite way of getting to sleep when I want to.

----------


## FreshBrains

Hmm... I wonder if any of these will help you get into sleep paralysis.
I got _so close_ this morning, I KNEW that if I relaxed just a little bit more I would be _totally_ paralyzed and ready to WILD, but I couldn't...

----------


## TweaK

> _Originally posted by Gawain_
> *
> 
> 
> Anyways, I still say that a bat to the head and asprin in the morning is possibly my favorite way of getting to sleep when I want to.*



Of course, that would own all other theories, but for obvious reasons I wont put it in the main post.  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

Thanks for the list Envy! What do you find the best?

----------


## FreshBrains

The tutorial he linked to works fantastically. Before I found it incredibly hard to just NOT THINK about anything, but now it's easy.
Thanks!

----------


## chron911

what do you think works best?

----------


## TweaK

Personally, I&#39;d go for the tutorial, the alcohol (>__>) and of course, being physically tired really helps  :tongue2: 

Masturbation really helps too.

----------


## Eminence~

> Hmm... I wonder if any of these will help you get into sleep paralysis.
> I got _so close_ this morning, I KNEW that if I relaxed just a little bit more I would be _totally_ paralyzed and ready to WILD, but I couldn&#39;t...
> [/b]



Sleep Paralysis has only happened to me once right after I woke up, and I have to tell you it scared the shit out of me. I was like "Omgwtf I can&#39;t move and I can only make grunting noises". It was seriously scary even though I knew exactly what it was.

----------


## eNathan

#6, followed by some meditation, works best for me.

----------


## Folqueraine

> I wanted to create a little list of things I could do without a lot of physical activity to still fall asleep within 30 minutes, preferably within 15.
> [/b]



That&#39;s still a long time to me, but seing the lack of reactions, should I deduce that I am the only one who can fall asleep in 1 min?

----------


## TweaK

Well, I can do it if I&#39;m really tired, but on a normal schoolday.. No.

----------


## BohmaN

Good thread, thanks for posting... The BWG is really helpful, cool it actually works...

Also read the tutorial you linked and it was helpful too. THaNkz

----------


## Belladonna

Hey, what about reading&#33; I find speed-reading puts my lights out very quick.  In addition, the Sex one, I find that the female population after sex, it gives us energy not relaxation, havent you noticed men fall right to sleep afterwards and women want to cuddle and talk.  The list rocks though, I could be wrong but I find that my female friends we giggle about this, but..... 





> Sleep Paralysis has only happened to me once right after I woke up, and I have to tell you it scared the shit out of me. I was like "Omgwtf I can&#39;t move and I can only make grunting noises". It was seriously scary even though I knew exactly what it was.[/b]




Now on this subject of SP, it to scares the holy living doodoo out of me. It has happend to me on the regular, yet now though it last for longer periods of time.  I have become aware of it now so that I no longer struggle.  Yet I cant get over the amazing fear that there is this monster demon who is there.  You guys have no idea this is hair rasing off of my arms.  I have to force myself to slow my breathing so I can get out of it. Which I can say I have no memory of coming out of SP.

----------


## King and God

I personally find jacking off to be a good technique. Makes me relaxed for a while, making falling asleep easy, plus it makes the dick cease to be so hard.

Hot milk I don&#39;t know about, though. I usually have to limit liquid intake alot before going to bed, or I will be unable to sleep due to having to pee.

----------


## torin_93

> Masturbate / Sex
> Another natural sleeping pill + it's physical activity. 'Nuff said.



True that!

----------


## no-Name

> True that!



There are better ways of reviving a thread. :\

Yes, all of these work, my favorite being a long jog or sprint, anything that gets my legs really exhausted, I'll be out like a light.  :smiley:

----------


## topten35

> I've compiled a little list on tips how to fall asleep fast.
> Usually, I fall asleep super fast, but in vacations I hardly have any physical activities (it's unfair: one day I have super much physical activity and a lot of days I have nearly none, repeat) and thus sometimes it takes over an hour to fall asleep (which is too long imho).
> Therefore, I wanted to create a little list of things I could do without a lot of physical activity (Except for  Exercise!, I know..) to still fall asleep within 30 minutes, preferably within 15.
> 
> *Tips on falling asleep fast:*
> 
>  Drink warm Milk
> I've heard people say normal milk works just as well but my sources say warm milk works a lot better. Either way: Milk! It's nature's way of a sleeping pill.
> 
> ...



Yes, i have to agree especially about the cold shower which just convinced me tonight.  Tonight i just took a cold shower, and i fell very sleepy. :smiley:

----------

